# The known list of Malcador and Garros band of Merry Men so far.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

For better or worse, the Heresy series is starting to ramp up the Grey Knights/Inquisition formation section of the Heresy, virtually any Astartes from a traitor Legion that has remained loyal seems to wind up being recruited by Garro, Malcador or a representative of either. Whether this is good or bad though is for another discussion. 

This thread is simply to compile a list of the known characters that have been recruited directly or indirectly by Malcador, whether that is for the Grey Knights or the proto-Inquisition.

Grey Knights recruits:
Nathaniel Garro - Death Guard
Garviel Loken - Luna Wolf
Iacton Qruze - Luna Wolf
Severian - Luna Wolf (psyker)
Tylos Rubio - Ultramarine (psyker)
Macer Varren - World Eater
An unnamed Thousand Son (psyker)

If we go by the Grey Knight codex and other fluff, this leaves just one more Astartes left to make up the eight Malcador presents the Emperor with, possibly Janus, though I could quite easily see Janus being one a new name given to any of the eight when they become Grey Knights, to fully erase their past. The problem with this being, so far, only three of them are psykers. There has been nothing to suggest that Garro, Loken, Qruze or Varren are psykers, no matter how latent, with Varren being extremely unlikely, and though I've not listened to _Burden of Duty/Grey Angel_, I'm sure others have mentioned it goes out of it's way to say Loken isn't a psyker. Unless there are more to come, and the non-psykers will be more trainers fro the Grey Knights, than Knights themselves.

I'm also wondering what's meant to have happened to all the other Death Guard who came back with Garro who have never been mentioned again.


Humans recruited by Malcador:
Sister Amendera Kendel
Yagu Nagasena
Khalid Hassan


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am pretty sure that there was a Space Wolf bearing the Grey featureless armor in "Echoes of the old night".


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

There's also Khalid Hassan, a human recruited by Malcador in the audio drama "The Sigillite."


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was thinking about the list and I feel like malachdor might have other plans for loken. It seems too final to have his mind wiped and then become a grey knight. 

That's just my opinions.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> If we go by the Grey Knight codex and other fluff, this leaves just one more Astartes left to make up the eight Malcador presents the Emperor with, possibly Janus, though I could quite easily see Janus being one a new name given to any of the eight when they become Grey Knights, to fully erase their past.


I think that's exactly what's happening. The reason I believe this to be the case is the name of another Grand Master - Khyron - whose description is eerily like that of a certain famous Night Lords character that the same author created. :wink:



> The problem with this being, so far, only three of them are psykers.


I can't remember: is there anything in the fluff that stated the original eight were all psykers? I could easily see the "100% psyker" bit coming about after Malcador sent them to Titan to ride out the Siege of Terra.



> There has been nothing to suggest that Garro, Loken, Qruze or Varren are psykers, no matter how latent, with Varren being extremely unlikely, and though I've not listened to _Burden of Duty/Grey Angel_, I'm sure others have mentioned it goes out of it's way to say Loken isn't a psyker. Unless there are more to come, and the non-psykers will be more trainers fro the Grey Knights, than Knights themselves.


Nah, I don't think any of those guys are psykers. Honestly, the various theories I've seen arguing that they are latent psykers have struck me as a stretch.



> I'm also wondering what's meant to have happened to all the other Death Guard who came back with Garro who have never been mentioned again.


Judged and found wanting by Malcador, perhaps?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Romanov77 said:


> I am pretty sure that there was a Space Wolf bearing the Grey featureless armor in "Echoes of the old night".


Hmmm whats the context of his involvement in the story. The Wolves already having grey armour could put some doubt on this one, but again, context may help.



Phoebus said:


> I think that's exactly what's happening. The reason I believe this to be the case is the name of another Grand Master - Khyron - whose description is eerily like that of a certain famous Night Lords character that the same author created. :wink:


I'm still not sure what to make of this fan theory. On the one hand, it would be quite a twist and Khyrons description right down to his posture are strikingly similar. But said character is too big a traitor and killed too many loyalists that I just can't see it happening. It's a fun theory, but I personally don't think it will happen, but I am following it all the same with interest.



Phoebus said:


> I can't remember: is there anything in the fluff that stated the original eight were all psykers? I could easily see the "100% psyker" bit coming about after Malcador sent them to Titan to ride out the Siege of Terra.


I can't recall either, but all Knights are meant to be, and as per the other thread I posted, Malcador is rounding up psykers for this very purpose. But I can quite easily and comfortably see him wave this rule for the first eight Grand Masters.



Phoebus said:


> Nah, I don't think any of those guys are psykers. Honestly, the various theories I've seen arguing that they are latent psykers have struck me as a stretch.


Indeed, there's not been even the smallest of indications that any of them are, and from the effect psykers have on Angron as seen in _Betrayer_, I'm certain they would know if Varren was one.



Phoebus said:


> Judged and found wanting by Malcador, perhaps?


Perhaps, but it does still seem like a massive loose end, they did all seem very, very loyal. Though again, they might be used to train the recruits currently inbound to Titan, after all the eight Grand Masters won't be able to do it all themselves, going to need a lot of help.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm still not sure what to make of this fan theory. On the one hand, it would be quite a twist and Khyrons description right down to his posture are strikingly similar. But said character is too big a traitor and killed too many loyalists that I just can't see it happening. It's a fun theory, but I personally don't think it will happen, but I am following it all the same with interest.


I totally hear you. Here's what seals it for me, though:

'Already, you exalt me for my triumphs,
When I ask only that you remember me for my treacheries.
Victory is nothing more than survival.
It carries no weight of honour or worth beyond what we 
ascribe to it.
If you wish to grow wise, learn why brothers betray
brothers.'

Which of the discovered six can you imagine saying that? Garro? Loken? Qruze? Rubio, Varren, or Severian? Not a single one of them has treacheries sullying their name. With the exception of Severian, I can't imagine any of them holding such a contemptuous attitude toward honor. I suppose the unnamed Thousand Son might be that way.

Either way, though, treacheries and brothers betraying brothers in the context of the Heresy means killing Astartes. Enough of them for Khyron to feel like that's his legacy. The fact that the same author wrote two characters that have that same pose and espouse that same sort of philosophy in two different books... Eh... I think it's more than a coincidence. If it had been two different authors, who don't have that much of a relationship in the real world, I would totally hear you, though!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm still not sure what to make of this fan theory. On the one hand, it would be quite a twist and Khyrons description right down to his posture are strikingly similar. But said character is too big a traitor and killed too many loyalists that I just can't see it happening. It's a fun theory, but I personally don't think it will happen, but I am following it all the same with interest.


And yet both Sevatar and Khyron are ADB's characters. Too big a coincidence and it would be be shocking in a good way if it were true.

edit- Phoebus said it first. *shakes fist*


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

There are still quite a few gaps in the Grey Knights foundation that need answering. However, personally I'm of the opinion that this sub-plot has been overplayed in the series thus far. Ultimately, the Grey Knights play no part in the Heresy. Yet every compilation or audio seems to include something concerning Malcador's recruitment drive.



Phoebus said:


> Judged and found wanting by Malcador, perhaps?


That would add a nice (and gruesome) twist to the tale.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think we might be wrong to say that all the SMs became GKs. Some of them might become the founding members of the Inquisition. There's no mention anywhere of Qruze being any sort of psyker, so he wouldn't be a lot of use to the GKs. I think it might be more likely that he heads up an embryonic Ordo Hereticus or, considering the skills and experience he has picked up in his long years as an Astartes, Ordo Xenos. I think Garro might go that way as well. He seems to be the main man in this new organisation, and the GKs answer to the Inquisition, so maybe he becomes the first Inquisitorial Representative.

I don't think we've seen the last of Euphrati Keeler either. We know what she can do to demons with the power of her faith, so maybe she'll pop up in the Ordo Malleus before she goes on to be canonized as a saint.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Another issue I have is that most of the individuals recruited don't come across as exceptional at all. For example, Qurze was portrayed as a bit of an idiot in the opening trilogy, and if I remember correctly not even that capable as a warrior (in comparison to many other Space Marines). His redeeming quality was his strong sense of loyalty to the Emperor, but that is hardly the only prerequisite to become a Grey Knight (if indeed he does).

More recently, what was so exceptional about Hassan from _The Sigillite_? Absolutley nothing. What about Severian or even Garro for that matter? What sets them apart so as to make them suitable recruits? I don't know.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> His redeeming quality was his strong sense of loyalty to the Emperor


I think this is what it boils down to in the end. Garro, Qurze and co. have proved their loyalty beyond doubt, which, in a galaxy where elite soldiers are a dime a dozen, is a much more valuable commodity to the Imperium.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Grey Knights recruits:
> Nathaniel Garro - Death Guard
> Garviel Loken - Luna Wolf
> Iacton Qruze - Luna Wolf
> ...


I think your list might be off when it comes to the eight who were taken before the Emperor by Malcador. We find out in Gates of Terra that Arcadese a Ultamarine and Umojen a Librarian of unknown legion have been recruited. 

A quote from the same story..


> "The mag-lift was still climbing. Hundreds of chambers were revealed, their subjects under psychic trance, each presided over by a Librarian from diverse Legions sent back to Terra by Captain Garro and his cohorts."


 I think to be one of the Eight that they must have been a great warrior. Garro, Loken, Varren i think for sure. Rubio makes my list because he was the first after Garro. I am unfamiliar with the Thousand Son you speak of. I have Arvida from the short story Rebirth on my list but he is in pencil. Iacton the Half-heard Qruze has been on and off my list. I'm not sure what his fate will be.



Angel of Blood said:


> ..... The problem with this being, so far, only three of them are psykers. There has been nothing to suggest that Garro, Loken, Qruze or Varren are psykers, no matter how latent, with Varren being extremely unlikely, and though I've not listened to _Burden of Duty/Grey Angel_, I'm sure others have mentioned it goes out of it's way to say Loken isn't a psyker. Unless there are more to come, and the non-psykers will be more trainers fro the Grey Knights, than Knights themselves.


I could not disagree with you more here. I have looked long and hard for suggestions that Loken Garro and others were latent psykers. I started my search shortly after i started arguing that Loken lived past the end of Galaxy in Flames. When i first thought that he might have lived i had to answer what he would be doing with himself. I felt that what ever reason it was it had to be of maximum importance. After rereading the Collected Visions i felt that Loken may have been one of the Eight taken before the Emperor, but that meant that not only would he have to survive but also he would likely need to be a psyker of some kind. Malcador said clearly that the eight all had abilities kept dormant by the demand of the Emperor. Most people who ive taled to feel that the 8 founders would all be like Rubio in that they would self restrain. I argued that not all legions would handle the decree of Nikaea the same way. What worked for the Ultramarines with their dedication to Honor, would never work for the criminally saturated Night Lords or Hive scum turned Luna Wolves. I continue to argue that Horus did not trust his "Sons" to self repress their powers. I think he used ye oll mind-wipe. For the record i will say i think Fulgrim and possibly Pertarabo did the same. I feel that IF my ideas are true then the Horus Heresy authors must have known this and being good at what they do, they would hide the hints in their stories. As it turned out some of the hints that Loken would live past GiF also point at mind powers. As with his survival, most refuse to see the things i call hints of his mind powers as anything other then coincidence, bad writing, and myself wanting to be right. I refuse to give up and i take this opportunity to point out my list of hints.
*
LLW's list of hints that Garro, Loken and the others have Psycic powers. In no particular order.*

1 ) They are recruited by Malcador the Sigillite, to become what will be the Grey Knights. This for some is not a given. If you do not agree with Garro and Co. go on to form the Grey Knights after hearing Wolf Hunt... you can stop reading now. I understand that many feel that being a psyker may not be a prerequisite for the founders. They might just train the first gen on how to be a good Astartes and leave the mind powers to the likes of Rubio. I feel that any association, what so ever, with the Grey Knights is a big hint in of it self, that one was a psyker. Maybe not a guarantee but..

2 ) Horus Rising, pg 25-26 Loken disables a remote sentry gun that has killed one of his men. To me, looking for hints, this shows Loken has better awareness then the average Astartes. Most easily overlook this as just the plot moving on. In the heat of battle some see things others might miss, nothing strange here. Loken comes to a scene ware one man is down and his company has stalled. With little more then a glance he solves the problem and then takes matter into his own hands and makes very capable battle hardened warriors, look like simpletons. He is accused of showing off. Its not that the Luna Wolves would have been stopped by this road block, its how Loken used his mind to win ware others would have needed brawn. Loken sees things others do not. Not to long after this, pg 32, they encounter the Invisibles. When i first read this part i thought that all of the Luna Wolves saw the Invisibles after they started moving with their augmented visors but now I'm not so sure. It never says they do. Either way Loken saw a Invisible....

3 ) Horus Rising, pg 75-84. Loken joins the Mournival. The ceremony is a old ritual that has its origins in the early days of the legion. Loken get a weird feeling more then one time when thinking about what is going on. He goes out of his way to say that he will not bow to and spirits but is assured that the ritual is just "Pantomime" so there is nothing to worry about. If Loken is a psyker then this scene has real significance. I think the ritual is real and binding and when the oaths are later broken in GiF, they all become cursed. During the ceremony Loken's mind drifts when thinking about death and how it affects the Astartes. He has what i think is a foretelling. He try's to picture his own death and cant. He settles on two near death's, one of witch we know comes true on Istavaan III. This is one of the reasons i felt he would live past GiF and the most blatant hint he is a psyker. Loken peers into the future and his vision comes true.


4 ) Horus Rising, pg 376-377. Loken duels with Lucius for the first time. Loken seeing the skills of Lucius as he dueled Erebus trys to weasel out of the bout. Unable to do so thanks to his brother Abaddon he is able to change the rules of the fight from a fencing match to a no holds bard cage match. He tell Lucius that he has been watching him and that he can read him but Lucius dose not believe him. Loken *WTF pown's* Lucius in a heart beat and walks away after a few words of wisdom. Many fail to see this as a hint of psychic power on Loken's behalf. Nothing out of the ordinary for one Astartes to defeat another. I on the other hand see perhaps the most talented Astartes swordsman, defeated by a latent psyker looking into the future to see what his foe would do, aka he cheated.


5 ) Galaxy in Flames, Pg 105-108, 113-118. Loken finds the chaos temple and book of Lorgar. Loken senses much evil doing in the area, fights and wins a mental battle to maintain his self against the ruinous powers. He is able to correlate this feeling with the experience he had in the Whisperheads. If Loken is a psyker then his ability to fight of corruption becomes more important. His abilities may have made him more susceptible to the attack. We only get Loken's perspective so we don't know if the Temple and book give others the same feelings. 

6 ) Flight of the Eisenstein pg 48. Garro get a glance form a Sister of Silence and it gives him a "peculiar" feeling. Most will say that every one gets that feeling from the SoS but we only get the story from Garro's view. If Garro is a latent Psyker then his feeling might be stronger then blunts. I also think the way the author spent so much effort on the interaction between Garro and the Sisters is a hint.

7 ) Flight of the Eisenstein pg 54-59. Garro battles a alien race separated from his men. About to be Crushed by a bodyguard Xenos he taps into a "wellspring of conviction" by thinking of the Emperor protecting Terra. He focus's all his strength through Libertas, and kills the creature. Maybe all Astartes have this inner reserve of strength but again we only get the story from Garro's point of View. Soon after he meets the Alien psyker baby and it speaks to him with out words, in his mind. Perhaps it would have done so to any Astartes who had managed to killl his bodyguard. Even so, if you have heard the thoughts of another being, it is a hint that you might be a psyker to me. Again, the author put this scene in the book for a reason and i don't think it was to fill up some pages with bolter porn. 

8 ) Flight of the Eisenstein pg 64-65. Garro is questioned by the head SoS about his encounter with the Xenos psyker. She asks if the Baby spoke to him. Garro trys to beat around the bush by saying it had no mouth. Pressing she asks if it spoke to him in his mind. Garro comes clean after claiming he was not tainted by the event. If Garro is not a psyker what is the point of this scene? 

9 ) Flight of the Eisenstein pg 94-95. Garro watches a distress call from Istavaan III. At the end of the message a Warsinger screams the Imperial to death. When Garro hears the scream his stomach knots up and his hand squeeze on his bolter involuntarily. The feeling he gets is called eerie. Some think Garro is just soft. His connection to his human side is too srtong. To me he is reacting to the psychic nature of the Warsingers scream. Later on pg 104-105 The message is replayed on the Vengfull Spirit. Of all the Astartes there only Loken and Torgoddon have any reaction to the scream. Loken's flinch of a reaction mirrors that of Garro. That Garro and Loken both have this strong reaction to a psychic scream to me is a major hint that they both are special in the same way.

10 ) Flight of the Eisenstein pg 214-215. Garro finally cross the threshold into Emperor worship. After asking the Emperor for faith, a part of himself breaks away, inside. He then hears a distress call from Euphrati Keeler. Again people will say that this is all Keelers doing and dose not mean Garro is anything special but i reject that. I think the mental conditioning he was subjected to finaly breaks down.

11 ) Flight of the Eisenstein pg 362-363. Garro reaches the Moon fortress of the Sisters of Silence. As happened with his first meeting with the SoS he feels a chill in his bones, only now he feels surrounded by it

12 ) There are a few more hints of both Garro's and Loken's mind powers in Legion of One audio drama. I bet by this point I've lost my audience.....

13 ) In Grey Angel, Loken is interrogated by Luther of the Dark Angles. There are a few hints that Loken has some special incite. He has devloped a hunter instinct for the vile scent of the warp but then the narrator drops a Bomb on my whole theory. The Narrator says "He was no Psyker, but at that moment he felt somehow he perceived something beyond mortal senses.." This statement almost derailed my while theory and many might think i should stop fighting. The reason i fight on is because i think the Narrator is speaking for Loken and he has no idea what he is. ( Third Person Limited Point of View -- A Definition of Third Person Limited ) for a link to the narration style i talk about. Basically i think this statement is a red herring, though I'm clearly drunk on the coolaid soo...

14 ) Wolf Hunt, Savarion tunrs out to be a Latent psyker. This shows that Malcador is not above recruiting this kind of Astartes. In the story the author goes out of his way to show that Sevarion has no clue he has powers. Another thing about him is that he is not a "Son" of Horus, like Loken and Qruze. What part this plays i am unsure but i think the connection is not by chance.


Angel of Blood said:


> Humans recruited by Malcador:
> Sister Amendera Kendel
> Yagu Nagasena


Hasani Sabbyatis a Army officer is recruited in the Sigillite


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Whilst that is an appreciable effort, I think you're rely grasping at straws with all those examples. None of them, especially the Loken examples, are nothing less than the actions of a very highly skilled captain, a very loyal one at that with a disdain for any form of ritual activity. But again, appreciable all the same.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Whilst that is an appreciable effort, I think you're rely grasping at straws with all those examples. None of them, especially the Loken examples, are nothing less than the actions of a very highly skilled captain, a very loyal one at that with a disdain for any form of ritual activity. But again, appreciable all the same.


I feel that none of my point are out right proof of powers but i thought you were looking for "hints" << The definition of a hint is a suggestion or small amount of something, or revealing just a bit of information. >>

On my list #3 and #9 are the two i would defend the hardest. I don't see how you can dismiss them. Perhaps you could give me a bit more to chew on?


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I was wondering if the batch of initial GK's being collected will be further modified, physiologically and not just having their minds wiped and reprogrammed? The Grey Knights have a new type of gene seed created for them specifically by the Emperor (or is this babbling taken as real fluff?), and the gene seed seems to both bolster psyker skills and increase their physical size beyond the standard SM. This might provide the initial GK's with the ability to emerge from the Warp fully formed and the old are young again.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

@the people with the Khyron/Sevatar theory, I thought Sevatar died? I remember in one of the Night Lords books, one of the Atramentar is asked why the First Company split up, and their reply was they couldn't imagine following anyone else after Sevatars death. I suppose his death could have been faked...


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

with regards to those who came back with Garro originally i was wondering what happened to the other humans myself, Mercadie Oliton (sp) in paticular, anyone any ideas...or seeing as Malcador is busy founding the Knights have they just been forgotten


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Where did the Sevatar theory come from? Am I missing something from one of the audios? The last I saw of him was in_ Prince of Crows_, and he didn't look like he was gonna go back to the Imperium any time soon.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Where did the Sevatar theory come from? Am I missing something from one of the audios? The last I saw of him was in_ Prince of Crows_, and he didn't look like he was gonna go back to the Imperium any time soon.


The theory is stemming from a part of _The Emperors Gift_, when Hyperion comes across the statue of Khyron. He is described as such 'He carried a nemesis halberd, the spearpoint thrust into the plinth itself, letting him lean upon it with casual indifference.' Which is a very similar pose to Sevetar, right down to the casual indifference. It also comes with the passage Phoebus quoted earlier

'Already, you exalt me for my triumphs,
When I ask only that you remember me for my treacheries.
Victory is nothing more than survival.
It carries no weight of honour or worth beyond what we 
ascribe to it.
If you wish to grow wise, learn why brothers betray
brothers.'

Which, once again, sounds like it comes from the words of perhaps a traitor that joined the Grey Knights.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

IIRC you weren't of the opinion that the statue and the plinth beneath it implied that it was Sevatar.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Correct. True it's the same author, and the description does fit if you want it to. But I personally think it's more of a tease than actually going to happen. Again, Sevetar is too far gone as a traitor imo to ever be let back in. Jury is out though.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it would be extremely interesting if Sevatar develops a change of heart, realizing his loyalties lie with the Emperor/Imperium after witnessing something, getting hit on the head, etc.

Doubly so for the recruitment process of the Grey Knights. Your beginnings matter not but what does matter is if you can withstand the temptations of Chaos (something the Night Lords are quite capable of) and are a/can be a righteous person.

We always see a loyalist turn traitor but when have we seen the opposite happen? Especially with a Space Marine/First Captain.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't emphasize this enough: it's not just the pose and the prose that do it for me - it's that both Khyron and Jago Sevatarian are characters created by the same author. If it were two unrelated authors, I, too, would think it was a stretch. When it's the same guy writing, though... I don't believe in such coincidences.

Sorry to harp on the same stuff again. 

Where Sevatar having a change of heart is concerned? He's already called Curze out, effectively denouncing the path he's taking. All we're really missing is a look into his thoughts re: Chaos and the influence it has on the other Traitor Legions. :wink:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

IIRC he's frowned upon some of Curze's actions but chalked it up to his mental instability rather than 'this just isn't right'. 

Also have we seen Sevatar question the path he's been taking all these years?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm specifically talking about the confrontation he has with Curze in his dream-scape, while the Primarch is comatose. That's far from "chalking it up to his mental instability", I think. :wink:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> I can't emphasize this enough: it's not just the pose and the prose that do it for me - it's that both Khyron and Jago Sevatarian are characters created by the same author. If it were two unrelated authors, I, too, would think it was a stretch. When it's the same guy writing, though... I don't believe in such coincidences.


Oh I know what you mean, and I don't believe it's a coincidence either. I do think though, that like I said before, it's probably going to be more of a tease, to provoke this exact reaction. Sevetar just seems far too....happy killing and skinning loyalists to me.

If we are looking for a catalyst though, I suppose the most obvious and fitting one would be for him to encounter deamons. Nothing we've read seems to indicate that Sevetar or the Night Lords as a whole have had any encounters or dealing with the deamons that the other Legions are making pacts with or becoming in some cases. I could see him encountering them from another one of the traitor legions, or even a Night Lord and becoming so abhorrent to the idea of them that it sways him back or makes him take arms against the traitors on a side of his own, before being noticed by Malcador who it seems is up for the whole 'forget the past, we are for the future'.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

You took the words right out of my mouth (re: the catalyst), Angel.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

With Sevetar being one of the initial Grey Knight Grand Masters, i think its a potential however we have only seen Sevetar pre siege of Terra and we have no idea how it is that he died only that between the Siege and Curze being killed he isnt present in any of the Night Lord lore. So potentially he could be one of the 8 if he was injured at Terra lets say...fighting Sigismund? where his brothers see him fall but not killed before being found and mindwiped before transported to Titan?

Just a theory but you cant rule out Sevetar/Khyron until we actually find out how Sevetar died, HOWEVER in Blood Reaver its either Mercruition or Cyrion that tells Octavia that Sevetar isnt dead which is odd seeing as the night lord trilogy is in 41st M so where has Sevetar been hiding for 10,000 years?


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Hmmm whats the context of his involvement in the story. The Wolves already having grey armour could put some doubt on this one, but again, context may help.


He was on a imperial fist ship, and before dying he sent a highly encrypted message to Terra. 
His armor had no mark or any sign, but was identified as Space Wolf because of the canines.


----------

